# 2 male kittens need a new home WEST MIDLANDS



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a pair of 12 week old male kittens that I would ideally like to rehome together. They are mainly black with little white socks and patches. One is a little smaller than the other but they have similar temperaments and have always gotten along well together so it would be a shame to split them up. 

They would suit anyone who works fulltime as they entertain themselves and keep each other company. These are kittens with a difference, they have been born and bred on a canal boat, so they are used to a smaller space but they spend a lot of time outdoors. I would love to keep them but unfortunatly I don't have the space or money for their expanding bellies!

Since moving I've had problems rehoming them as most people in this area seem to want kittens at 6 weeks old??!?? or want to keep them in cages! Please only reply if you are a genuine cat lover who will give my babies a good home. Their mother's pregnancy was due to her previous negligent owner and I would hate her babies to end up the same way.

They have been litter trained, 'scratch-post' trained, wormed and vaccinated, I'm planning to take them for the top up vaccine next week.

I am located in Oldbury, near West Bromwich but I can also arrange viewing/pick up from Stourbridge if this is more convenient.

Please contact for more info or pictures.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello if you can deliver them both i will take them of your hands today? i am in warwickshire


----------



## benross (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, we would very much like to meet you and your kittens as they sound like just what we are looking for. i look forward to hearing from you.

thanks Ben (sutton coldfield)


----------

